

Ask HN: Play framework vs Grails - tixocloud

Hey everyone,<p>Firstly, let me begin by saying that the reason it's down to these 2 frameworks is because my team is mostly Java-based.<p>I'm trying to develop a BI portal and am evaluating both these frameworks. I have heard some great things about Play (especially from LinkedIn) but have heard even more great things about Grails. An article pointed out that Grails has more plugins and etc.<p>I just wanted to get the HN crowd's opinion on these 2 frameworks. I've been able to build toy applications on both but I don't think it's substantial enough to teach me about the pains.<p>My main concerns are that Play framework is moving to Scala and it's more hype than substance (according to an article I read).
======
adrian_pop
"according to an article I read"

Well, it's like when you buy an expensive TV, you have to search for several
reviews, from different sources.

Same thing applies to choosing a framework: read, read, read. When you're
given only one info source, you consider it the best, because you have nothing
to choose. But in this case you have :)

------
codewright
I prefer Clojure/Ring if I'm going to be doing web stuff on the JVM, but if I
had to pick between those two, I'd go with Play. I don't think either is a
terrible choice though.

------
lukedjn
Have you considered Apache Wicket?

~~~
vorg
...and besides Wicket, the Clojure web tools are, of course, also Java-based.

